# Malakai Black is All Elite



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit that was a hyped debut, my boy Black in AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413210392071917572


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I guess it was just me that wasn't the least bit shocked to see him lol. He's a very talented dude though and I'm a fan, so here's to hoping they do good by him.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LFG!!!! I don't love the name, but screw it. I get Tommy fucking End ony screen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And of course who gets involved somehow..?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> And of course who gets involved somehow..?


Hahahaha so true, if Cody beats Black I’ll bury him on the same level you do


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Hahahaha so true, if Cody beats Black I’ll bury him on the same level you do


It’s every goddamn debut, bro, dating back to the failed Butcher and Blade debut. Cody only dropped them due to how badly that debut flopped.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Win or lose, there is no reason for Cody to be involved in this.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

M-Malachi?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

So he carried on on his eye stuff from seth rollins


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Excalibur stupid announcing with saying both names smh


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

That crowds reaction though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit that was a hyped debut, my boy Black in AEW


I enjoyed the debut but against Cody? Does Cody always have to try to get the spotlight lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

His reaction when he sees that Cody is his first feud


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn I'm happy to see him in AEW. But if Cody has to HHH him I will be pissed.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

He is new to me as is Andrade (never seen them wrestle before) so I'm interested to see what both do but cody is concerning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I enjoyed the debut but against Cody? Does Cody always have to try to get the spotlight lol


He does lol, but if he puts him over then I'm good with it. That's a huge debut feud. As long as Cody doesn't do him like he did Archer.

Save that shit for All Out that's a marquee match


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Tommy End is a great name. Why not use that?

This roster has some major talent. I think they need a real booker to stay focused and organized. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess no Big E vs Black?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It is weird how everyone debuts against Cody Rhodes. Would have been more impactful if he went after Kenny.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think, as someone said on Twitter, Tommy End is the vessel and Malakai Black is the messenger.

I hope Cody puts him over and have a hunch he will. I think AEW see dollar signs in Andrade (latino market) and Tommy so will push them quite a lot. Tommy will probably take Brodie Lee's spot as the dark heel character of AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just don't put him with Dark Order


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It is weird how everyone debuts against Cody Rhodes. Would have been more impactful if he went after Kenny.


Lol so he can lose his first match?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Win or lose, there is no reason for Cody to be involved in this.


better than him feuding with QT Marshall


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412944130813083650
AEW averages around 1000 likes for most of their tweets during Dynamite. On a bigger segment they may get 3000-5000. Tommy End shows up and look at the total now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The depth of talent AEW is building up is crazy and I doubt Tony Khan is done yet. They need that second show yesterday because with Moxley and Fenix (Penta confirmed he's healthy again) coming back, that's two more featured performers.

I can see years worth of potential programs with the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just don't put him with Dark Order


And, that's likely the 1st thing that will happen after Cody, LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm giving him 4 months to prove something. I feel like he's just another that hardcore fans oversold because pretty much everybody according to forums "should've been a top WWE guy".

I don't see him being a main eventer in AEW and the dick head in me is going to enjoy watching folk scramble to explain how despite still not being a top guy, he totally got an upgrade.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How? theres gonna be some legal ramifications from this he violated hes 90 days


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And of course who gets involved somehow..?


I mean Cody is the biggest face name available since Hangman is tied up with Omega. Cody will make Malachi look important. Malachi will be allowed to do bells and whistles and all that hoopla. Now he may have to do the job. But hey doing a job to the crown prince of wrestlings other royal family is certainly a nice look for Malachi.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How? theres gonna be some legal ramifications from this he violated hes 90 days


Some of the recent releases got their no compete waived. Nick Khan said fuck paying them for nothing... Or this was an agreement to get Zelina. Either way Tony wouldn't jeopardize a lawsuit for Malachi End


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wasn't expecting him to show up so soon but I'm intrigued to see how both he & Andrade do in AEW so I'm pretty hyped. I hope Black destroys Cody though, he really needs to.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He had a 30 day no-compete clause according to Le Meltz.

Edit: And this is what PWInsider says...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> The depth of talent AEW is building up is crazy and I doubt Tony Khan is done yet. They need that second show yesterday because with Moxley and Fenix (Penta confirmed he's healthy again) coming back, that's two more featured performers.
> 
> I can see years worth of potential programs with the roster.


At this point it feels like AEW needs to put a moratorium on signing new talents, on the male side that is. They have so many guys to feature now that even with an extra hour for Rampage.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

NamelessJobber said:


> He is new to me as is Andrade (never seen them wrestle before) so I'm interested to see what both do but cody is concerning.


yea same. i haven't follwed wwe for a long time but i've heard good things about both. they each have great looks imo. if someone has some matches of theirs to watch, i know they were pretty big deals in nxt, much appreciated


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> At this point it feels like AEW needs to put a moratorium on signing new talents, on the male side that is. They have so many guys to feature now that even with an extra hour for Rampage.


They have a fuck load of talent that is for sure.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not surprising but still great to see him. He is definitely one of the guys I always felt WWE misused terribly. Just hope he actually beats Cody to put him on the map and then has a proper build and does not starting playing XBOX with Pip for six months.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just give me Black vs PAC and Black vs Darby PLEASE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never seen an Aleister Black match but I really enjoyed his creepy Instagram video, so I'm pretty excited to discover what he can do in AEW


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

NamelessJobber said:


> He is new to me as is Andrade (never seen them wrestle before) so I'm interested to see what both do but cody is concerning.


For a quick introduction to both of them I suggest checking out the match they had against each other at NXT Takeover Orlando.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

3venflow said:


> He had a 30 day no-compete clause according to Le Meltz.
> 
> Edit: And this is what PWInsider says...
> 
> View attachment 103981


WWE just dropped a legit main eventer, they dont give a fuck anymore about who goes to aew and where

That being said their handling of black is a huge fuckup and I get the feeling their arrogance will backfire this time


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit that was a hyped debut, my boy Black in AEW


Whens the last time the WWE made a surprise like Black.feel important?? That's how it's done!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*JR does it again.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943848838418434


RapShepard said:


> I'm giving him 4 months to prove something. I feel like he's just another that hardcore fans oversold because pretty much everybody according to forums "should've been a top WWE guy".
> 
> I don't see him being a main eventer in AEW and the dick head in me is going to enjoy watching folk scramble to explain how despite still not being a top guy, he totally got an upgrade.


*Go ahead and bookmark this post for reference. That's why I scrolled past his promo that got posted earlier lol.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I would dig a Black vs Darby feud. Coffin Rise vs Coffin Drop.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW officially has the best roster in wrestling right now, if they didn't already. Shit is stacked.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I've never seen an Aleister Black match but I really enjoyed his creepy Instagram video, so I'm pretty excited to discover what he can do in AEW


Oh, you’re in for a treat then since Malakai Black is great in the ring!

He’s had really good matches against the likes of Adam Cole, Andrade El Idolo, Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Cesaro, Buddy Murphy, AJ Styles, and Seth Rollins during his time in WWE


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

For those complaining about his debuting against cody, would y'all prefer that he do some miro clown best man type shit instead?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

3venflow said:


> He had a 30 day no-compete clause according to Le Meltz.
> 
> Edit: And this is what PWInsider says...
> 
> View attachment 103981



This is just so WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> AEW officially has the best roster in wrestling right now, if they didn't already. Shit is stacked.


[emoji23] stop it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23]


The roster isn’t stacked?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> For those complaining about his debuting against cody, would y'all prefer that he do some miro clown best man type shit instead?


Yeah, I think the fear is Cody would beat him HHH style, but I hope they would not be that dumb, and I honestly do not think they would do that. Coming in and beating Cody (and I would have him put Cody out for months, he should be taking time off to be with his new baby right) makes an impact. Cody can be ridiculous, yes, but beating him straight away in your first big feud makes people pay attention. I HOPE that is what happens.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I think people will be surprised by Black for the same reasons they were surprised by Ethan Page. Guys who have a creative mind will always stand out. Ethan Page, Darby Allin and Malachi Black are all guys who understand presentation, timing, and pacing. Black being the best of the bunch though.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm giving him 4 months to prove something. I feel like he's just another that hardcore fans oversold because pretty much everybody according to forums "should've been a top WWE guy".
> 
> I don't see him being a main eventer in AEW and the dick head in me is going to enjoy watching folk scramble to explain how despite still not being a top guy, he totally got an upgrade.


Didn't you say the same thing about Miro 6 months ago?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23] stop it


lol the AEW roster is fire right now bro come on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The roster isn’t stacked?


Saying AEW now has the best roster because they got Malachi BlackEnd is in the moment shit. Which I appreciate and it's ball busting. But no he's not that type of player, yet. 

But to your point no they definitely have a damn good roster don't get it twisted. But the machine still has about 15 people on the main roster alone you and others would want in a prominent AEW spot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Loved the surprise appearance. Sure, some of us were already speculating him going to AEW but I still loved it.

Cody better lose against Black or else Blacks going to be DOA. We will see.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I’d never believe a dude that looks like that would be married to a small Latina chic like Thea Trinidad. Opposites do attract


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Cody will put Black over, big-time, no question in my mind.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412974775949987851
[emoji23]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> For those complaining about his debuting against cody, would y'all prefer that he do some miro clown best man type shit instead?


The debut was solid, i'll give Black that and AEW. Least Black didn't debut in a Disney or Mickie T-shirt.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm giving him 4 months to prove something. I feel like he's just another that hardcore fans oversold because pretty much everybody according to forums "should've been a top WWE guy".
> 
> I don't see him being a main eventer in AEW and the dick head in me is going to enjoy watching folk scramble to explain how despite still not being a top guy, he totally got an upgrade.


I disagree. I've been a fan of his before wwe and enjoyed him then. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I think the fear is Cody would beat him HHH style, but I hope they would not be that dumb, and I honestly do not think they would do that. Coming in and beating Cody (and I would have him put Cody out for months, he should be taking time off to be with his new baby right) makes an impact. Cody can be ridiculous, yes, but beating him straight away in your first big feud makes people pay attention. I HOPE that is what happens.


Admittedly havent watched cody and his crew all that match, but I dont imagine that you have arn anderson take a bump for someone to job to cody. Lets not get it twisted, cody will eventually get his win back but I imagine in their first encounter that he'll stomp the shit out of cody.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How? theres gonna be some legal ramifications from this he violated hes 90 days


Not if they let him out early.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Didn't you say the same thing about Miro 6 months ago?


I gave him 3 months when he debuted and he was trash until recently. And even know he's not even close to first US title run Rusev he's picking up though. 

But the 4 month is just giving him time to find footing and show something. I'm not a believer and buried beyond recovery. But I'll give him 4 months before I make a call on his AEW run with real feeling


Prosper said:


> lol the AEW roster is fire right now bro come on


No it's a good damn roster don't get me wrong. But WWE still has the best roster period. Main Roster alone has bare minimum 15 guys that AEW fans would want in a prominent role. Case in point who here on this list could you say shouldn't at least be TNT title division worthy in AEW?

1. Reigns
2. Bobby
3. Drew
4. KO
5. Sami
6. Big E
7. AJ Styles
8. Randy Orton
9. Matt Riddle
10. Edge
11. John Morrison
12. Shinsuke Nakamura
13. Kofi Kingston
14. Cesaro
15. Seth Rollins
16. Apollo Crews
17. Sheamus
18. Ricochet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Loved the surprise appearance. Sure, some of us were already speculating him going to AEW but I still loved it.
> 
> Cody better lose against Black or else Blacks going to be DOA. We will see.


*I'm glad even the more optimistic posters know that losing to Cody is a death sentence at this point.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I disagree. I've been a fan of his before wwe and enjoyed him then. That's my opinion though.


Fair enough man, he doesn't have bad matches. But maybe the Raven fanboy in me has yet to give him a fair chance [emoji2379]. I didnt get him in NXT. Main Roster is hard to judge either way. So I'll wait and see. He's had cool moments tho


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *JR does it again.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943848838418434
> 
> *Go ahead and bookmark this post for reference. That's why I scrolled past his promo that got posted earlier lol.*


You just cant wait for him and aew to fuck up so you can post more of your negative bullshit as usual can you?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d never believe a dude that looks like that would be married to a small Latina chic like Thea Trinidad. Opposites do attract


Happens everyday in the real world if you got off your computer and out of your basement.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I gave him 3 months when he debuted and he was trash until recently. And even know he's not even close to first US title run Rusev he's picking up though.
> 
> But the 4 month is just giving him time to find footing and show something. I'm not a believer and buried beyond recovery. But I'll give him 4 months before I make a call on his AEW run with real feeling No it's a good damn roster don't get me wrong. But WWE still has the best roster period. Main Roster alone has bare minimum 15 guys that AEW fans would want in a prominent role. Case in point who here on this list could you say shouldn't at least be TNT title division worthy in AEW?
> 
> ...


The WWE has great talent for sure that I would like to see in the TNT title division but I can't put it over AEW's. If that is WWE's top 20 this is AEW's:

1. Cody
2. Omega
3. PAC
4. Pentagon
5. Fenix
6. Miro
7. Young Bucks
8. Black
9. Almas
10.Hangman
11. Brian Cage
12. Ricky Starks
13. Jericho
14. FTR
15. Darby Allin
16. Moxley
17. Jungle Boy
18. MJF
19. Guevara
20. Kingston

Then you still have Ethan Page, Kazarian, Scorpio Sky, Stu Grayson, Lance Archer, Santana/Ortiz, Trent etc. The level of talent on AEW's roster's is far more potent.

Edge is a part timer and I wouldn't even put Sheamus or Apollo in the convo honestly.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Eh, another bore for mine. And what is that name? Malachi? They have Tommy End right there and they go with that? Another talent for Cody to bury.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> And of course who gets involved somehow..?


Tell em' Bdon!

Tommy End is a good pick up.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Fair enough man, he doesn't have bad matches. But maybe the Raven fanboy in me has yet to give him a fair chance [emoji2379]. I didnt get him in NXT. Main Roster is hard to judge either way. So I'll wait and see. He's had cool moments tho


Look up his progress stuff and wxw stuff if it's available. Even his czw stuff if available. I became a bigger fan after a match he had in pwg. His promos fit his dark character. I don't think a place like WWE was good for a talent like him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Happens everyday in the real world if you got off your computer and out of your basement.


Well it’s the strangest pairing I’ve seen outside of JoJo and Bray Wyatt


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> Excalibur stupid announcing with saying both names smh


He was correcting JR who called him Tommy End.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The WWE has great talent for sure that I would like to see in the TNT title division but I can't put it over AEW's. If that is WWE's top 20 this is AEW's:
> 
> 1. Cody
> 2. Omega
> ...


No, no lol don't twist the subject. From this list how many do you think AEW fans would claim aren't TNT title division worthy? Remember this is a fan base that not long ago declared Scorpio Sky TNT material. 

1. Reigns
2. Bobby
3. Drew
4. KO
5. Sami
6. Big E
7. AJ Styles
8. Randy Orton
9. Matt Riddle
10. Edge
11. John Morrison
12. Shinsuke Nakamura
13. Kofi Kingston
14. Cesaro
15. Seth Rollins
16. Apollo Crews
17. Sheamus
18. Ricochet


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Look up his progress stuff and wxw stuff if it's available. Even his czw stuff if available. I became a bigger fan after a match he had in pwg. His promos fit his dark character. I don't think a place like WWE was good for a talent like him.


Main Roster isn't hard to judge, it's just judged on different criteria is than NXT. I found him meh in NXT and folk blew NXT prior to AEW. Him, Andrade, Cole, Gargano, and Ciampa are moderately overrated in my opinion.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Eh, another bore for mine. And what is that name? Malachi? They have Tommy End right there and they go with that? Another talent for Cody to bury.


malachi is a much more menacing name then tommy lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> malachi is a much more menacing name then tommy lol


Reminds me too much of Malaka.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i haven't seen any of this guy but im kinda hooked already lol. is there any promos/matches that i should check out? i heard he was very good in nxt a while back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> malachi is a much more menacing name then tommy lol


Malachi isn't an intimidating name and it's a peculiar name on a white dutch man. It's like seeing a black American Kyoji or a Brazilian Vladimir, just random


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How? theres gonna be some legal ramifications from this he violated hes 90 days


He had to have been the one that WWE was reported to have let out of the 90 day no complete clause (people had speculated it was Mickey James).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No, no lol don't twist the subject. From this list how many do you think AEW fans would claim aren't TNT title division worthy? Remember this is a fan base that not long ago declared Scorpio Sky TNT material.
> 
> 1. Reigns
> 2. Bobby
> ...


Lol I mean yeah they could all be in the TNT title picture and I'm sure fans would be happy, Rollins vs Miro or Styles vs Darby for the gold would be great, but if you reverse it, the list I gave could easily be in the WWE mid-card as well. The difference though for me is that the talent level is higher in AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> i haven't seen any of this guy but im kinda hooked already lol. is there any promos/matches that i should check out? i heard he was very good in nxt a while back


Yep, check out any of Malakai Black’s wrestling matches against the likes of Adam Cole, Andrade El Idolo, Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Cesaro, Buddy Murphy, AJ Styles (No DQ match), and Seth Rollins.

All of those matches were really good (at the very least)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i haven't seen any of this guy but im kinda hooked already lol. is there any promos/matches that i should check out? i heard he was very good in nxt a while back







Moves


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Good for him


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Main Roster isn't hard to judge, it's just judged on different criteria is than NXT. I found him meh in NXT and folk blew NXT prior to AEW. Him, Andrade, Cole, Gargano, and Ciampa are moderately overrated in my opinion.


Eh. Idgaf about the main roster. I'm more of an Indy,aew,mlw and NJPW.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Malachi isn't an intimidating name and it's a peculiar name on a white dutch man. It's like seeing a black American Kyoji or a Brazilian Vladimir, just random


malachi is a biblical name and also the name of the creepy ass red head kid in children of the corn lol


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> This is just so WWE.


That’s actually so early stage WCW. They accidentally renewed the deals of two prominent wrestlers by allowing their contracts to roll over.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Imagine Jake Snake and Black promo

Archer va Black
Darby vs Black
Sting vs Black
Moxley vs Black
Andrade vs Black again
Jungle Boy vs Black
Sammy Guevarra vs Black
Sonny Kiss vs Black
Fenix vs Black
Pac vs Black
Penta vs Black
🙌🙌🙌


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol I mean yeah they could all be in the TNT title picture and I'm sure fans would be happy, Rollins vs Miro or Styles vs Darby for the gold would be great, but if you reverse it, the list I gave could easily be in the WWE mid-card as well. The difference though for me is that the talent level is higher in AEW.


Nah this is you preferring AEW taking over. You don't actually believe they have more talent lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> malachi is a biblical name and also the name of the creepy ass red head kid in children of the corn lol


You know where the bible takes place right, it's not very many fair skinned people there lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

alex0816 said:


> i haven't seen any of this guy but im kinda hooked already lol. is there any promos/matches that i should check out? i heard he was very good in nxt a while back


Takeover Philly, maybe 2018, no dq match with Cole is a thing of beauty. And he had a Takeover match with Gargano. I think at one of the War Games. Masterful.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Time to put over that young stud Cody.


Great debut though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah this is you preferring AEW taking over. You don't actually believe they have more talent lol.


I 100% believe it, I don't really see anything in Sheamus or Richochet. The Nigerian gimmick on Apollo is cool but he's lackluster in the ring to me. I can't put Drew and Lashley as main eventers over Cody, Moxley, or Omega. I can't put guys like Big E, Sami, Nakamura, and Kingston over guys like Black, PAC, Penta, or Hangman as far as overall talent. Just a difference of opinion lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Imagine Jake Snake and Black promo
> 
> Archer va Black
> Darby vs Black
> ...


Where are these great Malachi promos?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Moves


bro those fucking strikes and kicks lol


RapShepard said:


> You know where the bible takes place right, it's not very many fair skinned people there lol


that doesn't mean it's not a cool sounding name compared to Tommy lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I 100% believe it, I don't really see anything in Sheamus or Richochet. The Nigerian gimmick on Apollo is cool but he's lackluster in the ring to me. I can't put Drew and Lashley as main eventers over Cody, Moxley, or Omega. I can't put guys like Big E, Sami, Nakamura, and Kingston over guys like Black, PAC, Penta, or Hangman. Just a difference of opinion lol


I hear you, but nah your in fan mode now. Which is cool it's wrestling shit talk. But I'mma bust your balls for saying a roster with PAC and Black as a top 10 guy is the best in the business


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> bro those fucking strikes and kicks lol
> 
> that doesn't mean it's not a cool sounding name compared to Tommy lmao


He can wrestle no doubt, but idk as a character he hasn't caught me. 

Malachi certainly isn't a bar name, it's just as a black man, I can't take dutchmen Tommy End serious as Malachi. It's just a culture thing. Kayfabe wise it's just hilarious thinking of this white Dutchmen devilish or not going by Malachi


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He can wrestle no doubt, but idk as a character he hasn't caught me.
> 
> Malachi certainly isn't a bar name, it's just as a black man, I can't take dutchmen Tommy End serious as Malachi. It's just a culture thing. Kayfabe wise it's just hilarious thinking of this white Dutchmen devilish or not going by Malachi


That's my issue with him, yeah he's good in the ring, but he doesn't really have a good character. He's not a very good promo and he's also a bit flabby for mine.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's my issue with him, yeah he's good in the ring, but he doesn't really have a good character. He's not a very good promo and he's also a bit flabby for mine.


i heard he was good at promos


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm giving him 4 months to prove something. I feel like he's just another that hardcore fans oversold because pretty much everybody according to forums "should've been a top WWE guy".
> 
> I don't see him being a main eventer in AEW and the dick head in me is going to enjoy watching folk scramble to explain how despite still not being a top guy, he totally got an upgrade.


Hopefully you've seen me shitting on the people who say that about every single person who WWE releases, but with Black I actually believe he could have been a top guy. He can go in the ring, has a unique look, and leans heavily into his gimmick. I'm not saying he definitely would have been main event material, but I wish he would have had gotten more of a chance.

Happy for him, and hope they don't put him in any feuds with the geeks they love to have facing their main guys.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> i heard he was good at promos


He's not really that good, it's your generic dark promos that so many wrestlers have cut before. There's nothing that makes him special or unique.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> Hopefully you've seen me shitting on the people who say that about every single person who WWE releases, but with Black I actually believe he could have been a top guy. He can go in the ring, has a unique look, and leans heavily into his gimmick. I'm not saying he definitely would have been main event material, but I wish he would have had gotten more of a chance.
> 
> Happy for him, and hope they don't put him in any feuds with the geeks they love to have facing their main guys.


I don't see him being that, as a Kane fan and someone who witnessed Mark Henry and Jinder have a solid main event year I know anything can happen. So I won't be surprised if Black reaches it. I just don't see it from what I've seen


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> AEW officially has the best roster in wrestling right now, if they didn't already. Shit is stacked.


lmao fuck sake man, you can't be serious


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Did he come in as Cody's friend wearing mickey mouse pyjamas?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see him being that, as a Kane fan and someone who witnessed Mark Henry and Jinder have a solid main event year I know anything can happen. So I won't be surprised if Black reaches it. I just don't see it from what I've seen


Yeah it wouldn't surprise me if he flops, his run on Smackdown was quite lacklustre, but I enjoyed him enough to see how it'd go if he had another chance and they binned him off before he could prove himself


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> lmao fuck sake man, you can't be serious


Dead serious pimp, its not a far off statement in the least


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good debut. I also like that he didn't use the Tommy End name. Now who gave him a black eye? lol


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tommy Black would be a better name imo. Old name mixed with WWE name to make his AEW name but what do I know I’m just a fan. He was NXT main events or top guys but he vince never gave him a chance to be a top guy on the main roster in the WWE. Lets see how he does in AEW as dude has it all.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Dead serious pimp, its not a far off statement in the least


Fair enough if you think that, but I'd argue that it's quite far off. Women's division you'd be listing 10 different women before considering anyone from AEW. Men's is similar, too. I'm not sure a single AEW wrestler would make it to the main event in WWE, and that's saying a lot considering RAW's top end isn't strong right now. MJF and Cody are the only two I'd think have a chance to reach up there, I used to think Omega could make it to the main event in WWE, but AEW has made me lose most of my interest in him


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> 1. Cody
> 2. Omega
> 3. PAC
> 4. Pentagon
> ...


In terms of promos and charisma:
Cody- average
Omega- mediocre
PAC- average
Pentagon- good
Fenix- good
Miro- amazing
Young Bucks- awful
Black- underwhelming
Almas- bad
Hangman- average
Brian Cage- good
Ricky Starks- great
Jericho- amazing
FTR- awful
Darby Allin- decent
Moxley- decent
Jungle Boy- awful
MJF- amazing
Guevara- awful
Kingston- average

It's a decent roster but I wouldn't call it the best roster in wrestling right now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Fair enough if you think that, but I'd argue that it's quite far off. Women's division you'd be listing 10 different women before considering anyone from AEW. Men's is similar, too. I'm not sure a single AEW wrestler would make it to the main event in WWE, and that's saying a lot considering RAW's top end isn't strong right now. MJF and Cody are the only two I'd think have a chance to reach up there, I used to think Omega could make it to the main event in WWE, but AEW has made me lose most of my interest in him


I reckon booking Miro correctly he's a main event talent easily in WWE, he's a top 5 talent in AEW I reckon.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He should use the Sean O'Haire Devil's Advocate gimmick. Also pair him with Jake Roberts and have Archer go on his own. They could do several sinister skits. You could have Snake say "I told you I wanted to take everything from you Cody and now I have the man for it".


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The debut was solid, i'll give Black that and AEW. Least Black didn't debut in a Disney or Mickie T-shirt.


Okay, I'm sick of this. Disney that, Disney this. Miro looked *AMAZING *in his Disney shirt! and as you can tell by this mock-up, Tommy would have looked like a megastar if he was smart enough to do the same!!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I reckon booking Miro correctly he's a main event talent easily in WWE, he's a top 5 talent in AEW I reckon.


Well, he was DOA when they booked him as a total utter geek. They're repairing that and doing better now, but Miro had enough chances to prove himself in WWE, and it didn't work. I like him, but can't see him as a top guy in WWE, and saying he's top 5 AEW proves my point of their weaker roster.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Glad he kept a similar name to his WWE name. Maybe he actually has a brain for this stuff unlike 80% of AEW. Would make zero sense to throw away a similar name to the one that millions of people saw each week in WWE.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

How long till arn turns on cody? Poor mans been getting his ass kicked left and right 🤣


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

If they keep signing WWE's cuts, they need another main show (not a third Dark one) or they need to make cuts themselves. The roster is STACKED and there are people I would completely forget about if I didn't see them on the BTS Youtube shows.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

There’s a guy, about five posts above this, claiming that Brian Cage has good charisma/promo. Yikes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, I'm sick of this. Disney that, Disney this. Miro looked *AMAZING *in his Disney shirt! and as you can tell by this mock-up, Tommy would have looked like a megastar if he was smart enough to do the same!!


"BAH GAWD!!! What is "Walt White" doing in the AEW ZONE?!?"


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They didn't waste a second :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412960642806452226


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> Good debut. I also like that he didn't use the Tommy End name. Now who gave him a black eye? lol


Buddy Murphy (under the command of Seth Rollins) gave Malakai Black that black eye last year on Raw by pressing it hard for a while to the steel steps.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Buddy Murphy (under the command of Seth Rollins) gave Malakai Black that black eye last year on Raw by pressing it hard for a while to the steel steps.


Murphy to AEW in order to slay the monster he created confirmed.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Fade to Black!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Super meh, Black isn’t an industry changing star.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Buddy Murphy tryna get that contract 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412984341257494528


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> There’s a guy, about five posts above this, claiming that Brian Cage has good charisma/promo. Yikes.


I think he's better suited as a top guy than most in AEW, he looks like he could kill you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes! Finally. He made the right call. This man is a star. Really looking forward to his character work and feud with Cody.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

His Instagram videos are absolutely amazing. Loved his debut and that black gear his kicks are sick looks like he could legit knock somebody out with them.. 

Only saw him jobbing to Mr Megafat on WWE😕


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Good debut. I also like that he didn't use the Tommy End name. *Now who gave him a black eye?* lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, I'm sick of this. Disney that, Disney this. Miro looked *AMAZING *in his Disney shirt! and as you can tell by this mock-up, Tommy would have looked like a megastar if he was smart enough to do the same!!


No watch? midcarder for life


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Im hyped for this. Been a huge tommy mark since his days on the Indies


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Malachi isn't an intimidating name and it's a peculiar name on a white dutch man. It's like seeing a black American Kyoji or a Brazilian Vladimir, just random


It's a biblical name, used by a lot of white old timey religious groups like the Amish, who happen to be descendants of Dutch-German immigrants.

Personally I don't like the name myself, but why is it peculiar for a white Dutch guy?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Malakai Black is a much better name than Tommy End I think (and miles better than ‘Alistair’). Never got the appeal over that original name. It’s biblical, original and it’s a name you can chant easily.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Glad he kept a similar name to his WWE name. Maybe he actually has a brain for this stuff unlike 80% of AEW. Would make zero sense to throw away a similar name to the one that millions of people saw each week in WWE.


 Still like the guy but he should have gone with Tommy Black tbh. Malachi is a pretty shit name.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Still like the guy but he should have gone with Tommy Black tbh. Malachi is a pretty shit name.


It looks better when it's spelt Malakai (mispelled in the title) but yeah it's not amazing


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> Malakai Black is a much better name than Tommy End I think (and miles better than ‘Alistair’). Never got the appeal over that original name. It’s biblical, original and it’s a name you can chant easily.


Aleister came from Aleister Crowley, probably the most famous occultist of the early 20th century it worked with his gimmick, don't really get Malachi tbh.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Buddy Murphy (under the command of Seth Rollins) gave Malakai Black that black eye last year on Raw by pressing it hard for a while to the steel steps.


lol was that around the time they popped Rey's eye out?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> lol was that around the time they popped Rey's eye out?


Yeah, that was a few weeks after Rey Mysterio's eye "popped out"


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> It's a biblical name, used by a lot of white old timey religious groups like the Amish, who happen to be descendants of Dutch-German immigrants.
> 
> Personally I don't like the name myself, but why is it peculiar for a white Dutch guy?


Also could be a play on the Semitic or Turkish names Malak/Melek meaning angel. I would have preferred something like Thomas Melek or Aleister Malikai though.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This is his first feud. Honestly it's hard for me to say if Cody going over Black will be a problem because of how early Black is in his AEW run. They'll figure something out for him. Let's just hope it doesn't take as long as it's still taking (Imo) for Miro in terms of finding his spot on the card and not feel like meaningless/directionless filler.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a great debut. He looked like a star, and that is the first time I'm gonna say that about him.

Cody is going to put him over for sure. Then move onto Strowman... lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Also could be a play on the Semitic or Turkish names Malak/Melek meaning angel. I would have preferred something like Thomas Melek or Aleister Malikai though.


Ah didn't know that, Aleister Malikai would have been cool. Based on his video though, I think he's going to use both Malakai Black and then switch to Tommy End when he turns face. From the sounds of it, Malakai Black is a sadistic priest who has possessed Tommy End, looks like the evil priest character he was trying to get started in WWE before they fired him.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Brad Boyd said:


> This is his first feud. Honestly it's hard for me to say if Cody going over Black will be a problem because of how early Black is in his AEW run. They'll figure something out for him. Let's just hope it doesn't take as long as it's still taking (Imo) for Miro in terms of finding his spot on the card and not feel like meaningless/directionless filler.


Dude seems like he's been waiting to work this character for months, and he seems creative like Darby in that he's writing and filming his own vignettes. I think Tony is gonna give him free reign to take this character where he wants.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Im hyped for this. Been a huge tommy mark since his days on the Indies


Dude hell yeah! Me too!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Malachi Black sounds like a weird name.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

I just wish they could've named him ____ Crowley just to be able to use Mr. Crowley as his intro.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eh….


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

@Prosper I’m ready to do a full turn on Cody if he goes over Black


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

I like this name more than his previous one. He better be annihilating Cody in his debut match.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think the only detriment was Excalibur tries to say too much. He could of done a simple "That's that, that's Tommy End! We go all the way back to the independents."

Then

"That's not the Tommy End I knew, he looks different, almost like he is possessed. The Tommy End I knew would never attack someone like Arn"

Let Tommy End reveal his identity next week.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Meh.

He's an upper midcarder at best. I'm sure some people here like him solely because he's another former WWE dude that didn't get his chance. And because he's an indy darling.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ah didn't know that, Aleister Malikai would have been cool. Based on his video though, I think he's going to use both Malakai Black and then switch to Tommy End when he turns face. From the sounds of it, Malakai Black is a sadistic priest who has possessed Tommy End, looks like the evil priest character he was trying to get started in WWE before they fired him.


From what I’ve read online it’s not just a wrestling act. Tommy End is a real life satanist/occultist. He and Thea have lot of devil worshiping type artifacts in their house.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> From what I’ve read online it’s not just a wrestling act. Tommy End is a real life satanist/occultist. He and Thea have lot of devil worshiping type artifacts in their house.


Oh God, I already thought they were odd people.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> From what I’ve read online it’s not just a wrestling act. Tommy End is a real life satanist/occultist. He and Thea have lot of devil worshiping type artifacts in their house.


Yeah he's pretty open about his spirituality, he's got Hindu gods/goddesses inked on his chest and almost certainly owns a copy of Anton LaVey's Satanic Bible and tons of other esoteric religious items. Small wonder he's into using something he believes in as part of his character. What's the problem?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope Cody wins ......

just kidding. I don’t mind Cody being involved as long as he puts him over like he did with Darby, Lee and MJF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

so, everybody saw the 'symbolism' in his black suit and Cody's white suit?

hold on to your hats folks, we're going for the olde dark vs light feud     

Cody is wildin' again


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

That obvious huge crowd reaction but they debut him as heel... why?

Just so cody can again be centre of attention.

I feel like black can become a bigger deal in aew than moxley.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Codyverse gets the debuting talent before Elite gets their hooks into them. It's almost like two separate wrestling promotions running within the same show. 

BTE vs Sammy Vlog gives a quick and messy roster delineation. Andrade El Idolo ended up in Elite sphere of influence given his match with Kenny Omega in AAA. Also Cody needs mic work in his feuds to sell the drama.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> That obvious huge crowd reaction but they debut him as heel... why?
> 
> Just so cody can again be centre of attention.
> 
> I feel like black can become a bigger deal in aew than moxley.


Pretty sure this is his choice. He wants to show up out of nowhere and kick the shit out of people and cut dark promos in weird vignettes. I'm down.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I might end up at @bdon levels of Cody hate if Black gets fucked over in this feud. Black can be a star and should go over Cody at All Out. After Cody he should move on to Miro and start the God vs the Devil type feud.

I also like that he seems to be have a character fleshed out and ready to go. This is why I like Black so much. He has a creative mind and can see the 360 view of what his character can and should be. It also means that he will be protective of kayfabe.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

...and AEW clearly won't know what to do with him either. They bring him in and feed him right to CODY Hunter Hearst Helmsley Paul Levesque Rhodes!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Job to Cody, and then disappear or go down the card.. That´s how it usually goes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He uses the colours of his opponents gear as background lighting for his promos, so watch out for that. Also, he actually is a huge black metal fan, so I expect Tony to maybe ask to buy the rights to one of his fave songs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WTF is that name?






Malakia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Glad he kept a similar name to his WWE name. Maybe he actually has a brain for this stuff unlike 80% of AEW. Would make zero sense to throw away a similar name to the one that millions of people saw each week in WWE.


I actually expect a lawsuit by WWE over copyright infringement. How is Malachi Black different from Aleister Black? It’s like WCW taking Big Bossman in 1993 and calling him The Boss.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

So glad he didnt go back to wwe after how they fired him dude was criminally underused great pick up for aew


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> WTF is that name?
> 
> http://[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malakia[/URL]


maybe this wiki explains it better
Malachi - Wikipedia

Roughly translated it means messenger
It´s also the name of an Angel in the Marvel comics, or a Chronicon in the MCU.. He could also have used it as a spinoff of Malekith the Accursed (again Marvel)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will laugh so hard if Cody buries him in this feud and he's sent down to play with the Dork Order afterwards.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> maybe this wiki explains it better
> Malachi - Wikipedia
> 
> Roughly translated it means messenger
> It´s also the name of an Angel in the Marvel comics, or a Chronicon in the MCU.. He could also have used it as a spinoff of Malekith the Accursed (again Marvel)


Now that makes sense. I just found it as you were replying lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seafort said:


> I actually expect a lawsuit by WWE over copyright infringement. How is Malachi Black different from Aleister Black? It’s like WCW taking Big Bossman in 1993 and calling him The Boss.


If WCW did that, they´d have issues with Bruce Springsteen 

Black is a fairly regular name (not to mention a color), I don´t think WWE would have a case. If they couldn´t do anything with Devon being named D-Von or Rhyno being Rhino, I don´t think there´s an issue here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I know AEW has so many factions, but I think Tommy could take the cult idea to a darker place than the Dark Order. Something akin to Raven's Flock meets the Wyatts. Call them the Devil's Children or something and have them wear scary ass masks to the ring.

Malachi Black as the boss
Lance Archer as the enforcer
Butcher & Blade as the tag team
Nick Comoroto as the protege
Bunny and/or Abadon as the female

Though I'd probably split a heel faction like The Factory before adding another group, so it might be something for down the line.

WWE inexplicably released him after shooting these and positioning him for a feud with Big E.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

500k+ views in less than 12 hours.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


>


I don't really like that recent WWE stuff is canon to his character. I haven't watched any of this and now I had to give WWE my clicks for this and the stuff he was doing when he got cut LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I don't really like that recent WWE stuff is canon to his character. I haven't watched any of this and now I had to give WWE my clicks for this and the stuff he was doing when he got cut LOL


HB


JeSeGaN said:


> Meh.
> 
> He's an upper midcarder at best. I'm sure some people here like him solely because he's another former WWE dude that didn't get his chance. And because he's an indy darling.


Or I'll like him because he and Andrade were two of my favorite wrestlers in the world long before they were released by the WWE. 

Their lack of push on the main roster was a huge reason why I stopped watching their product, again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> View attachment 103993


I've always said the Black Mass looks so good because he stiffs folks with it. I mean he didn't come close to Arn obviously, and Cody might have leaned in for effect in the big spot, he seemed to stiff Gargano and Velveteen Dream with it in NXT, even if they're top level sellers.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t understand why AEW is spending so much to acquire so much top talent yet have a fucking loser like Kenny omega as champion…

69 me Don, Bangkok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I know I am living in a fantasy world but if AEW got Michael Dante, then we would have The *Sumerian Death Squad* back


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Will laugh so hard if Cody buries him in this feud and he's sent down to play with the Dork Order afterwards.


I almost want to see that for the fans/critics reaction...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I love that AEW is able to keep things a surprise 

But does anyone else notice how Meltzer seems to go out of his way to make sure that nothing leaks and spoils surprises when it comes to AEW but will go out of his way to spoil whatever he can when it comes to WWE? He reports today that Aleister Black had a 30 day non-compete clause, instead of a 90 day so you know he knew this whole time that Aleister was going to debut but never once reported it. Yet he seems to go out of his way to report anybody that happens to be returning or debuting in WWE before it happens. The guy is just so protective of AEW which is fine, I much prefer these things not get spoiled. i just wish he would do the same for WWE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> I love that AEW is able to keep things a surprise
> 
> But does anyone else notice how Meltzer seems to go out of his way to make sure that nothing leaks and spoils surprises when it comes to AEW but will go out of his way to spoil whatever he can when it comes to WWE? He reports today that Aleister Black had a 30 day non-compete clause, instead of a 90 day so you know he knew this whole time that Aleister was going to debut but never once reported it. Yet he seems to go out of his way to report anybody that happens to be returning or debuting in WWE before it happens. The guy is just so protective of AEW which is fine, I much prefer these things not get spoiled. i just wish he would do the same for WWE.


Meltzer has a clear bias against WWE. He lost his sources there a long time ago, and it looks like he has a problem with that, so he´ll spoil whatever he can, or make up stories based on what everyone else sees on tv, which he then covers with "plans changed" just so he doesn´t look completely like a fool if it didn´t happen the way he guessed.
A real journalist should be too good for that kind of pettiness. But it seems like Bucks and Omega stroking his Ego is a helluva motivator


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I've always said the Black Mass looks so good because he stiffs folks with it. I mean he didn't come close to Arn obviously, and Cody might have leaned in for effect in the big spot, he seemed to stiff Gargano and Velveteen Dream with it in NXT, even if they're top level sellers.


lol yeah it's certainly snug, but because it's a spin kick rather than a straight kick its a glancing blow. Unless it's catching someone flat along the the side of their head in line with their neck, the person selling can turn their face to reduce the impact. It's the difference between slapping someone across the lips/cheek, vs clapping them on the neck/jaw below the ear. He's also not leading with the kick, his foot is coming after the rotation so he can pull it. Takes a lot of control and precision to make it safe but shit looks fantastic!


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Black is a good pickup for AEW, but I just don't see him moving the needle all that much. He's the type of guy who appeals to their fan base but likely does little for casual fans. He's a smaller tattooed white guy who's talented in ring but doesn't have much charisma or promo wise. NXT and the indys are full of those already. Hopefully I'm wrong, but I don't see him making much of an impact there especially if he starts getting bogged down with their garbage chaotic booking.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cody lost to MJF in the end. He lost to Jericho as well. He dropped the TNT belt to Darby, etc.

So I don’t THINK he’ll beat Black in the latter’s debut feud. I hope I’m right about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> So glad he didnt go back to wwe after how they fired him dude was criminally underused great pick up for aew


We would have Angel Garza vs Andrade match #10 lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Super corny name hopefully he sticks to Tommy End, sounds so much better.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony will never be happy with what he has. He’s like the rich kid in movies who gets every toy for Christmas but still isn’t happy. At what point can they just build with what they have. Terrible name too, it’s a push killer.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Tony will never be happy with what he has. He’s like the rich kid in movies who gets every toy for Christmas but still isn’t happy. At what point can they just build with what they have. Terrible name too, it’s a push killer.


Malachai is the name you give a dude who looks like this










I will wait to see what he does before actually judging him, but that is my first impression.

As for your other comment, I started feeling like they were running out of room for pushes around the time they signed Lance Archer, and they've signed a hell of a lot since then.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black needs to beat Cody and it needs to be decisive. I’m not a huge Cody hater, but he doesn’t need this AT ALL. I’d like to think that business wise he understands he needs to lay down.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hell of a debut.

For those wondering why he's being called Malakai Black, his recent Instagram video explains it. He's basically a nutjob who think's he's been taken over by an entity named Malakai, while Tommy End is his real name.









Malakai Black on Instagram: "“I often wondered how many more there were, like in my head? Those voices. I don’t know which I prefer, the endless silence or the constant dialogue. I find them both equally frightening.” By @freddy_vina W/ @jdeanwilliams @dawa1960 Effects by @bakingjason"


Malakai Black shared a post on Instagram: "“I often wondered how many more there were, like in my head? Those voices. I don’t know which I prefer, the endless silence or the constant dialogue. I find them both equally frightening.” By @freddy_vina W/ @jdeanwilliams @dawa1960 Effects by...




www.instagram.com







Prosper said:


> Just give me Black vs PAC and Black vs Darby PLEASE


Now that you make me think about it, yeah, he really should have debuted against Darby.

I'm not gonna shit on Cody, though. He is still a big name and Cody's going to put him over. I have no doubt about that. This isn't Anthony Ogogo who isn't quite ready for the big time yet. And at least that stupid QT Marshall feud is over with.

Darby feud after Cody is over, maybe? Perhaps at Full Gear?



They Call Him Y2J said:


> If they keep signing WWE's cuts, they need another main show (not a third Dark one) or they need to make cuts themselves. The roster is STACKED and there are people I would completely forget about if I didn't see them on the BTS Youtube shows.


I've been thinking about that also. They don't have WWE's war chest so they might need to think about cuts. I've been impressed by Tony's attracting top talent though. WWE made it easier for them since they aren't hoarding as much.

Tony needs to make Daniel Bryan and Braun serious offers.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412974775949987851
Ok if that's true, somebody's getting fired 🤣.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Hell of a debut.
> 
> For those wondering why he's being called Malakai Black, his recent Instagram video explains it. He's basically a nutjob who think's he's been taken over by an entity named Malakai, while Tommy End is his real name.


Where have we heard that gimmick before?





Not the best idea in the world.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Great debut but Cody will beat him sadly.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412974775949987851
> Ok if that's true, somebody's getting fired 🤣.


Or he wasn't interesting enough and no one gave a sh*t 🤷


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> Or he wasn't interesting enough and no one gave a sh*t 🤷


Exactly. People are acting like this wrestler is the next big thing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Hell of a debut.
> 
> For those wondering why he's being called Malakai Black, his recent Instagram video explains it. He's basically a nutjob who think's he's been taken over by an entity named Malakai, while Tommy End is his real name.
> 
> ...


Yeah we will eventually get the Darby feud no doubt, but going over Cost first would make a huge statement and would put him at main event level instantly. Cody needs to take the L here and I hope he does.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I like him so looking forward to seeing what he gets up to, after going through roadblock Cody. But the thing I didn’t get was Excalibur knowing he was Malakai Black, if they didn’t know he was debuting how did he know his new name? Felt like WWE forcing commentators to constantly repeat taglines in case we didn’t quite understand what Vince wanted us to think. Why not debut him as they did, but nameless and then show that video or whatever over the next few weeks as he introduces himself.

Also, what was Arn and Cody even announcing? Surely Black ending that quick was a face move.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Exactly. People are acting like this wrestler is the next big thing.


Well speaking for myself I didn't say he's the next big thing. It's just a hilarious situation of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If Cody goes over him I'm done with AEW for a long time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Zapato said:


> I like him so looking forward to seeing what he gets up to, after going through roadblock Cody. But the thing I didn’t get was Excalibur knowing he was Malakai Black, if they didn’t know he was debuting how did he know his new name? Felt like WWE forcing commentators to constantly repeat taglines in case we didn’t quite understand what Vince wanted us to think. Why not debut him as they did, but nameless and then show that video or whatever over the next few weeks as he introduces himself.
> 
> Also, what was Arn and Cody even announcing? Surely Black ending that quick was a face move.


It was a callback to Black's IG promo earlier that day where he became Malakai, a version of Tommy End. Excalibur saw the promo and knew his name at that point.

Here it is if you haven't seen it, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Prosper said:


> It was a callback to Black's IG promo earlier that day where he became Malakai, a version of Tommy End. Excalibur saw the promo and knew his name at that point.
> 
> Here it is if you haven't seen it, it was pretty cool.


They need to show this on TV. But AEW just have this trend (WWE share it too) where they hide this stuff online, so people miss it. Thanks though by the way.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Soul_Body said:


> Well speaking for myself I didn't say he's the next big thing. It's just a hilarious situation of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing.


yeah i agree with that.

im talking more about some of the internet fans who think this is a big signing. i would say he is as big of a signing as someone like Matt Hardy. aka someone with some name value who brings nothing new and special to the table. won't grow the business.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> Where have we heard that gimmick before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


careful...we may get Black vs Broken Matt now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413213727495794692


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Zapato said:


> They need to show this on TV. But AEW just have this trend (WWE share it too) where they hide this stuff online, so people miss it. Thanks though by the way.


Yeah honestly this would be great to show on TV lol, at least tidbits of it seeing that its over 4 min long


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How can he use the last name "Black" unless as a color it's not trademark-able.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How can he use the last name "Black" unless as a color it's not trademark-able.


Because it's a different name entirely.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zapato said:


> They need to show this on TV. But AEW just have this trend (WWE share it too) where they hide this stuff online, so people miss it. Thanks though by the way.





Prosper said:


> Yeah honestly this would be great to show on TV lol, at least tidbits of it seeing that its over 4 min long


I think it was too "cinematic" with all the flashing of images on his face and the like. Not to mention he seemingly killed a guy in it, slashing their throat and then smearing the blood on his face. 

I worry this character is going to have super powers or something. Hopefully Tony Khan learned from Broken Matt Hardy teleporting as that was retconned, but he still allowed hijinks during the first stadium stampede with Hardy in the pool.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because it's a different name entirely.


Still half his trademarked character name. Could Big Show be Huge Show? Did Billy Gunn choose "Billy" over "Gunn"? Should have went with Kip Gunn in hindsight.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I love that he's still selling the eye injury, and that it was blamed on "Matthew" pushing him into the stairs, Matthew being Buddy Murphy's real name. 

Come to think of it, Murphy was released by WWE too. I wonder if we might be seeing Matthew pop up in AEW, that could make a good feud.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

There's a difference from getting handful of talent that will drive your company fore than bringing in so many guys nonstop from a company and which non if them will draw a dime for aew. Im very worried about the direction of aew but than again they are just bringing people in left right and center from every promotion. Also find they are not having a lot of the wwe guys on long contracts.

Aew needs to be more selective


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Great debut but Cody will beat him sadly.


Nah, I'm confident that Malakai Black will beat Cody Rhodes first.

The guy was like the #3 hottest free agent (behind Daniel Bryan and Braun Strowman).

I HIGHLY doubt that they'll have Black lose this soon when there's so much hype about him.

I don't see HOW some folks believe that Cody is beating Black here.

Black is one of those top names that Cody will undoubtedly put over.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Heck yeah! 

*MALAKAI'S GONNA KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL YOU!








*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> If WCW did that, they´d have issues with Bruce Springsteen


Actually they did - WWE filed a trademark injunction against WCW in 1994. Ray Traylor had to be rebranded The Guardian Angel.

Here he was as "The Boss" when he first showed up at the end of 1993:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After seeing the announcement he's signed as "Malakai Black", I would assume we won't hear the name "Tommy End" again.

I thought initially Tommy End would be his normal name and "Malakai" would be his darker alter ego, like Balor has with the Demon or Bray has with the Fiend.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

What a fucking debut, that's how you do it. Spin kick an old man legend in to next week, in the next second the resident whitemeat babyface.



> Meaning of the *name Malakai*
> As a variant of the *name* Malachy, this *name* means 'messenger' or 'angel'. This *name* was also one of the minor prophets that was mentioned in the Old Testament.


I'm not 100% in love with the name but it makes sense. Super excited for this guy, he has great skills and the Black Mass is one of the coolest finishers in wrestling.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> After seeing the announcement he's signed as "Malakai Black", I would assume we won't hear the name "Tommy End" again.
> 
> I thought initially Tommy End would be his normal name and "Malakai" would be his darker alter ego, like Balor has with the Demon or Bray has with the Fiend.


Isn't his real kayfabe name still Tom? That's what they were calling him on the video at the hospital. Tom Büdgen is his real non-kayfabe name.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Please don't bring in Buddy Murphy alongside him for a feud, he needs to learn to cut a promo before signing anywhere.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope he enjoys the two week cody feud then being moved to dark.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Hope he enjoys the two week cody feud then being moved to dark.


Speaking of which. What happened to the last guy that feuded with Cody, Ogogo lol?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> Speaking of which. What happened to the last guy that feuded with Cody, Ogogo lol?


He had some kind of surgery, i believe. See photo attached.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Regarding Murphy, I agree they shouldn't sign everybody. But Murphy is a very good wrestler, and a storyline as Black's nemesis just might get him over.



yeahbaby! said:


> I'm not 100% in love with the name but it makes sense.


I like the name Malakai better than Alistair. And I enjoyed this segment more than any of his moments on the WWE main roster.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> He had some kind of surgery, i believe. See photo attached.


Oh wow so he wasn't completely buried like Cody does to everyone! It's almost like that whole thing is completely overblown.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

should he wait til all out to have his first match, most likely vs Cody, or have a few matches on dynamite to build him up first?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I like him in ring in wwe and his nxt entrance. Thru fucking ruined him on the main roster. Man clearly cannot cut a promo I hope he doesn't get creative freedom to do so in aew. Should stick to being the silent type. The commentators confused everyone with the name. Should have just not named him it all kept it a mystery a few weeks. Should license up the Doors The End and let him keep his name. 

Was Miro on holiday this week?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Pretty sure this is his choice. He wants to show up out of nowhere and kick the shit out of people and cut dark promos in weird vignettes. I'm down.


The inmates shouldn't be running the asylum, we saw the mess that miro character was thanks to creative freedom, awe dearly needs strong babyfaces, they are lacking in this area and crowd will be 100% behind black, it'salmost wwe logic like of having someone really over with the crowd and making them a heel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> The inmates shouldn't be running the asylum, we saw the mess that miro character was thanks to creative freedom, awe dearly needs strong babyfaces, they are lacking in this area and crowd will be 100% behind black, it'salmost wwe logic like of having someone really over with the crowd and making them a heel.


Agreed, Tony Khan needs to be more effective in his booking and have defined characters for everyone rather than letting everyone just pick and choose what they want to do, a competent creative team has everything ready to go.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> The inmates shouldn't be running the asylum, we saw the mess that miro character was thanks to creative freedom, awe dearly needs strong babyfaces, they are lacking in this area and crowd will be 100% behind black, it'salmost wwe logic like of having someone really over with the crowd and making them a heel.


The new Miro is also thanks to creative freedom.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

drougfree said:


> another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


It’s the talent that should be rejecting WWE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

drougfee said:


> another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


Steve Austin, Cactus Jack, Mean Mark the Undertaker, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Flyin' Brian, Ron Simmons, Dustin Rhodes and now Jericho? Another WCW cast-off. WWF is a joke!

/s

I'll never get over the stupidity of this whole argument. WWF Attitude Era was built with a spine of underutilized WCW guys. WCW's nWo era was built with a huge cast of old WWF guys.

AEW for the most part has been recruiting the _right_ type of talent from WWE. Guys with something to offer or with skills that can be put to use backstage.

WWE is political, so one week Andrade, Aleister Black and Ricochet can be featured performers under Paul Heyman's booking, but the moment he is demoted, they are nowhere to be found. No one can convince me that Reginald, Otis, Jaxon Ryker, Nia Jax, Mace & T-Bar offer more than Andrade, Aleister Black, Miro, Christian, Tay Conti and FTR.

If AEW start hiring guys like Curt Stallion, Tony Nese, Santana Garrett and Jack Gallagher in bulk, then it's time to really complain.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The idea of "signing too many WWE guys" usually doesn't hold much weight for me considering WWE's business model up until now has been to sign every big name free agent they possibly could. And if you're AEW, you have guys like Aleiser and Andrade who have built their brand on the NXT/WWE stage and now they're available. So from that aspect there's no reason you wouldn't pursue them.

Now, I think a far more fair argument you could have if you want to have it is is whether or not AEW's roster is just getting too bloated in general. I think there's a fair argument to be had there in some aspects, especially when it feels like every week they're squeezing a women's match on there despite the talent they have.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Buddy Murphy should go to NJPW for a couple years. But he might need to sign with a US company ASAP as he could have visa issues. I'd probably pass on him for AEW given the roster bloat - I could see him in Impact but think it would be a bad career move.

I'd close the books on signing any male singles talent for the time being. 

I'd have more interest in Big Damo (Killian Dain) given AEW doesn't have that size/look of talent in it's uppercard.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> He had some kind of surgery, i believe. See photo attached.
> 
> View attachment 104028


Missed opportunity there could have had QT and co turn on him post match at Don if it was a scheduled surgery


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really see the whole deal with this guy. He's skinny as hell, looks scary sure with all the tattoos but what does he really have to offer? I can see why Strowman wouldn't be AEW material. If they brought him in it would accentuate the smallness of the roster. I guess I'll wait until I see an actual AEW match to make up my mind. Underwhelmed though so far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@SkipMDMan He's really not skinny. He's not huge but AEW doesn't have a big man roster and at 6'0"/215lbs, he'll look a lot bigger than many of the talents.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He has the cm punk appeal with a bit of Rob van dam. Due to his strikes and kicks he doesn't need to be a big guy. Just not sure he has the promo ability for creative freedom in aew. That is my main concern with him.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

It'll be interesting to see how he does in AEW. He'll have much more creative freedom to develop his character and his promos, and will not be hamstrung by WWE's scripted nature.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe he'll talk about what his brother, Tyler, did to his eye lol


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

drougfree said:


> another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


TNA has itself undergone many different version and iterations.

Which one is it a worse version of would you say?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I actually wonder if this is a precursor to AEW signing Braun Strowman. That would be an absolutely huge score if they did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Firefromthegods can you edit the title to "Malakai"?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412946142464135168*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

His debut video is over 1 million views in less than 2 days.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Black and I was disappointed that WWE released him after the vignettes & debut, so I hope he'll get more opportunities in AEW. He seems to be a cool dude, I liked how he didn't badmouth WWE after his release.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

should he have some matches on Dynamite to build him up before facing Cody or build his debut match as a selling point for all out vs Cody?

and the all the fakes are snakes slogan? maybe they'll use Jake with him in some form? i like Archer but they clearly don't. probably better to just move on at this point and let him go back to japan or somewhere else and maybe Jake manages Malakai


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Black's not a good promo but he was good in the asylum skit. They should focus on that sort of thing for him instead of straight up promos. Not gonna lie, I wasn't a big fan of Alistair in WWE, but I'm interested in seeing what AEW does with him. 

Something tells me they will sign or have signed Strowman. Kahn was talking about surprises. Not sure if that's a good thing though, not sure what he's going to bring to them outside of some minor name recognition.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Firefromthegods can you edit the title to "Malakai"?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412946142464135168*


Whoops


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely love how ecstatic he sounds in his Twitch video.

Can't wait to see the creativity he has in store.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Out of curiosity any info how long he is signed for?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont usually like AEW getting any WWE reject, but in the case of Black and Andrade, I love it. Both are great talents and I feel that with a right push, they could be big stars.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


>


The humanity, the man has (not) a family!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I think he should have called himself Wyatt Black. get it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is likely to be his theme since he owns audio rights to it.






“I said, ‘We’re counting on you. We’re counting on you to play in a big way. Not just come in and be one of the boys, but come in and be one of the stars.’” - Jim Ross on meeting Tommy End/Malakai Black for the first time


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This is likely to be his theme since he owns audio rights to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the instrumentals at the beginning, vocals far from my cup of tea.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

drougfree said:


> another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


another idiot who thinks after you get cut from wwe your career is over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

drougfree said:


> another wwe reject . AEW is becoming a worse tna version


Only 25% of the AEW roster stepped foot in a WWE ring.

Since 2019 when AEW started WWE has released or let the contract expire of 98 wrestlers. AEW has signed 14 of them. Impact has signed 10 of them. In that same time span WWE has signed 11 former Impact wrestlers.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm finding all this discussion about the name Malachi, or Malakai (an Americanized spelling of the same) I guess, interesting. It's a traditional, old school biblical name that big Catholic families around here gave their children a few generations ago. I have a Malachi in my family tree (have an Ezekiel too). It's definitely not a name I consider tied to any ethnic or racial group. But dead ancestors, mental illness, possession, religious rituals, occult magicians, fallen angels and horror stories? Yup, and this is where I assume Tommy End, er, Malakai Black is coming from.



Jedah said:


> Hell of a debut.
> 
> For those wondering why he's being called Malakai Black, his recent Instagram video explains it. He's basically a nutjob who think's he's been taken over by an entity named Malakai, while Tommy End is his real name.
> 
> ...


Suspicions confirmed. That's quite the video, and now I really am half expecting Matthew/Murphy to appear. 

Anyway, as already pointed out by others, Tommy/Malakai/dude who once wrestled Excalibur!!! has an interest in occult topics as well as Satanism (Which, btw, isn't devil worship in the way I suspect some of you are thinking. And no, I'm not a Satanist, though I do know a few.). Names like Malachi, sorry Malakai. are pretty common in the occult, horror, vampire and gothic subcultures. Like Aleister, it's a name that conjures up certain associations for people who know a few things about these topics. I'm one of those folks who knows a bit, so Malakai seems a totally logical choice from my perspective.

I'm looking forward to seeing where all this leads. I was a big fan of the original Bray Wyatt character in NXT, before it all went to shit on the main roster, and have been hoping for a semi-serious approach to a upper card dark horror storyline ever since. Knowing his prior work, I feel like this is the man who might be able to deliver that if let loose to do so.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit.


----------



## ECW Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2020)

I want to see a giant feud between him and PAC. Don't know, it just seems like it would be a lot of fun to see those two go at it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Steve Austin, Cactus Jack, Mean Mark the Undertaker, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Flyin' Brian, Ron Simmons, Dustin Rhodes and now Jericho? Another WCW cast-off. WWF is a joke!
> 
> /s
> 
> ...


Finally somebody puts the WWE cast off argument to bed. Like you say, the Attitude Era was built from WCW cast offs. 

Digressing but TNA's problem was that they were always playing catch up. 4 years before they made it to prime time TV. By that point they were half synonymous with being a Jeff Jarrett vehicle. Great underrated talent and the right age. But he still had that stink of Russo era WCW on him and felt a bit like a poundshop Triple H. Then they cemented Sting as top face for a while, but he was 47 by that point. Angle and Christian were great signings and they did put AJ and Joe over. Yet those guys were a different breed of wrestler and charisma to 40 somethings big guys like Nash, Foley, Booker, Steiner. So you got a weird mix. At the same time there was Russo's fingerprints all over the product, causing fans to chant for his sacking. 

The AEW roster gels better than TNA ever did. Black and Andrade fit right in next to Mox, Kenny and Jericho. Plus they are decent ages and weren't buried in WWE.


----------

